# I can't download the Lyft app



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I cannot download the Lyft app.
It just goes around and around forever.
I have an Android.
Anyone have any advice.
Thanks


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> I cannot download the Lyft app.
> It just goes around and around forever.
> I have an Android.
> Anyone have any advice.
> Thanks


Consider it a heavenly intervention.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is it a new phone? What kind of phone are you trying to use?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> It just goes around and around forever.
> I have an Android.
> Anyone have any advice.


Spin your phone forcibly in the opposite direction.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Groundhog_Day said:


> Consider it a heavenly intervention.





Daisey77 said:


> Is it a new phone? What kind of phone are you trying to use?


Thanks for your response Daisey 
It's a Motorola Android.
I have been using it for about two years.
I tried to update the Lyft app and could not do it.
I uninstalled it and have not been able to install it back.
It just goes round and round in circles and does not download.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> It just goes round and round in circles


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

My Motorola revv 5 doesn't have any sound when I get a request, no ping sound or vibrations on the phone anyone now what might be wrong


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Alantc said:


> My Motorola revv 5 doesn't have any sound when I get a request, no ping sound or vibrations on the phone anyone now what might be wrong


Next time I update I am staying away from Motorola !
Thanks for your input !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Is it a new phone? What kind of phone are you trying to use?


Daisey I took it to Verizon and the tech got it to download the app !
Thanks for your concern !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Daisey I took it to Verizon and the tech got it to download the app !
> Thanks for your concern !


Glad he got it to download. Did he do it over cell data or wi-fi???

My kid has an Android based system and sometimes he has issues when using data. Connects to Wi-Fi and it goes right through.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Glad he got it to download. Did he do it over cell data or wi-fi???
> 
> My kid has an Android based system and sometimes he has issues when using data. Connects to Wi-Fi and it goes right through.


Thanks for your interest.
He used wi fi 
Then he told me to shut off airplane mode for 30 second if it happens again.
He also said to shut off phone and start it again.
I took advantage of the down time to get my 3rd Maderna vaccination.
I would never get an Android again.


----------



## Marleysdad60 (Dec 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I cannot download the Lyft app.
> It just goes around and around forever.
> I have an Android.
> Anyone have any advice.
> Thanks


Why would you want to? Uber's bad enough, lyft totally sux!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Marleysdad60 said:


> Why would you want to? Uber's bad enough, lyft totally sux!


it all depends on location location location !!!


----------

